# Windy, Twins, Thaismai, Raja, Kombat etc



## Thaib0x (Mar 30, 2007)

what is the best quality muay thai manufacturer?
and what are the differences between all these companies...

thanks


----------



## thaistyle (Apr 1, 2007)

These are all great quality.  Don't forget about Aries, Fairtex, Ringside, Title and Combat Sports International.  They make high quality gear as well.  The main difference is probably cost.  Some are more expensive (Aries, Windy, Fairtex) than the others but they are worth it.  I go with what I can afford or what is available at the time.  You can't go wrong with any of these brands.


----------



## Vivace (Apr 1, 2007)

*Windy, Twins, and raja. I have gear from all of theese companies and i think there all equal! I thought i was gonna be disapointed with some of the stuff but once i had it in my hands the quality was really great. I guess my favorite company as far as shorts would be raja the ones i got from them look really flashy  and best hand wraps i got from twins.
*


----------



## Pau Diaz (Aug 2, 2012)

The opinion on Thaismai is divided. Some say it is good, others that it is second hand material, or not as well constructed as Twins, for example. I was wanting to replace my boxing eqippment with Thaismai as a reminder that just because something is old, you don´t throw it away.

Please let me know what thaismai bozing equipment (gloves, shin protectors or the headgears, etc) are like.


----------

